# Dog harassing my bitch as though she was in season and she isn't



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Today my husband took Nuala to the park. It's been nearly a month since she was in season and she has been around lots of entire dogs without any problems but today this one dog went crazy chasing her. He was trying to hump her so much my husband picked her up and he then started humping his leg. He wasn't doing this to any other dog and my husband said he thinks the owner probably thought he was lying about Nuala not being in season. She has had 2 baths and numerous dips in paddling pools/reservoirs since her season so there can't be much in the way of scent left. Has anybody got any ideas what could be causing it.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I have read that males can react this way sometimes if the female has a UTI


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with the above, maybe a UTI.

Or are you sure there is no signs of her at the moment in season? Only other thought is it may be a split season.

I probably would have a chat with the vet either way.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Just one incredibly horny dog? :Hilarious

I wouldn't worry if it was just one dog


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

ruwise said:


> Today my husband took Nuala to the park. It's been nearly a month since she was in season and she has been around lots of entire dogs without any problems but today this one dog went crazy chasing her. He was trying to hump her so much my husband picked her up and he then started humping his leg. He wasn't doing this to any other dog and my husband said he thinks the owner probably thought he was lying about Nuala not being in season. She has had 2 baths and numerous dips in paddling pools/reservoirs since her season so there can't be much in the way of scent left. Has anybody got any ideas what could be causing it.


A couple of things that could be the issue 1 is an undiagnosed UTI 2 is an ovarian cyst, you might wish to discuss this with your vet.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

She's showing no signs of being in season again and it's not been long since she was in season but long enough for the interest from all other males dogs to have stopped. She went to a ringcraft class last night that had 4 entire males in it and none of them behaved in this way. She isn't peeing any more than usual. Is there any other symptoms of uti's.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Get her anal glands checked.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I used to have the same with male dogs after Missy, hence why I waited 6 weeks after a season had finished before having her in dog populated areas again. After that period the boys she walked with were no longer interested.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You can get the odd male who can become slightly hysterical if he even thinks he's caught a whiff of a bitch in season.

If other entire males are showing no interest and your bitch seems well in herself, (no signs of discomfort, discharge or frequent urinating), I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks all. Have booked a vets appointment for tomorrow just to be on the safe side. She seems to be expressing her anal glands normally from looking at her poos and she isn't going for wees any more often but we are actually leaving her with a home boarder next week whilst we go to Glastonbury so would rather double check before we go away to make sure she is ok. Hopefully it's just one particularly randy dog but husband says he ran after her for a long time.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ruwise said:


> Hopefully it's just one particularly randy dog


That might be the cause! I had this problem with Adam at one point. One particular chocolate Lab was convinced he was a bitch in season and pestered him nonstop. The owner said it had never happened with another dog...maybe it was just true love!!LOL


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ruwise said:


> Today my husband took Nuala to the park. It's been nearly a month since she was in season and she has been around lots of entire dogs without any problems but today this one dog went crazy chasing her. He was trying to hump her so much my husband picked her up and he then started humping his leg. He wasn't doing this to any other dog and my husband said he thinks the owner probably thought he was lying about Nuala not being in season. She has had 2 baths and numerous dips in paddling pools/reservoirs since her season so there can't be much in the way of scent left. Has anybody got any ideas what could be causing it.


Infections can sometimes do it, either urinary tract or uterine. prime time for things like phantom pregnancy and uterine infections is in the weeks after a season and some uterine infections you don't get a tell tale discharge to warn you, so you don't know until signs start of being generally unwell. Other suggestion anal glands. Any sign of worrying at her back end more then usual or scooting? There is often a smell about them if the anal glands are acting up, often described as fishy.
Only other thoughts you can get some dogs that will hump everything in sight, especially once they have become exciteable and hyper, so it could even be that he is a dog who is just like that.

Is there any signs of her vulva still being enlarged or swollen still? You can sometimes get split seasons where they enter proestrus but don't have a proper estrus and ovulate, it may seem a normal season, but then they come into season again awhile after. You can also get silent heats where you don't see any of the usual signs in particular but they are having a season.

Might be worth getting her checked out especially if it happens again with another or other dogs.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Took her to the vets and £60 later he's not sure if there is anything wrong with her but has asked us to monitor her behaviour, her water intake and we have to try and take a urine sample from her. She isn't peeing any more than normal at home now so I suspect that it may have been a one off. Have to say our vet doesn't have much of a bed side manner with Nuala and I always get the feeling they are trying to sell me something. We are looking to get a new house soon so I may change vets then as well as the current practice only has 1 nice vet. The other 2 are decidedly grumpy and the vet nurse is not great. The best thing about the vets is the receptionist who is great with Nuala.


----------

